# Mushroom Knife



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a couple of new mushroom knives......from France. I've been looking for this model for quite awhile; out of stock evrywhere. They have brushes built in the handle. Now I should only spend half as much time in the woods looking for my mushroom tools.



















Life is good.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice tool goob. Now you can cut shrooms and brush your teeth at the same time!

Fancy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is that author Charles' brother?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uncle


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Newbie question  Mushroom knife ? :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Used to trim and clean wild mushrooms in the field.

A bag of dirty mushrooms is a mess; dirt gets embedded in them bad, especially the ones towards the bottom. Many wild mushroom varities are fragile, not lending themselves to washing. Best to clean them without water to avoid bruising and water-logging.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey goob, have you ever eaten a Mushroom that was psychedelic without knowing? Cool looking knives btw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Hey goob, have you ever eaten a Mushroom that was psychedelic without knowing? Cool looking knives btw.


No, but twice I have eaten mushrooms that made me sick.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Picked up that book- Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Picked up that book- Thanks


Love that avatar Packfish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Hey goob, have you ever eaten a Mushroom that was psychedelic without knowing? Cool looking knives btw.


No.

But I have been ill numerous times from mushrooms:

1 - A bad puffball on an extended solo backpack trip. I was sick for 48 hours in some of the worst weather I ever seen in the high country. Never could figure that one out. I still eat puffballs today although; no problem.

2 - Too many morels with a 1/2 bottle of wine. (some people get sick mixing perfectly edible mushrooms and alcohol) The morels were a little under cooked. Again, most people can't stomach fresh morels, they should be cooked.

3 - Mrs Goob accidently cooked and fed me a _Russula emetica_. ("_emetica_" is Latin for "heave your guts out for 6 hours") uh...I think it was an accident....


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

3 - Mrs Goob accidently cooked and fed me a Russula emetica. ("emetica" is Latin for "heave your guts out for 6 hours") uh...I think it was an accident....

You sure you didn't have a week long hunting trip planned then, and she wasn't invited?

That explains why you turned into such a good cook! You won't let her cook for you any more!


----------

